# Whos going out for the opener?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Me and one of my friends are going to go out this saturday. The guy who's land we hunt on said he's seen a ton of turkeys at a bunch of different pieces of land, some big toms too! My friend doesn't have a tag but I was lucky enough to draw one this year. Should be a blast, great weather for it!
:beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'll be out Saturday morning at my place. I've got a group pretty well patterned. We'll see how I do with the decoy and call!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Our's starts this weekend here. I am going to be out tomarrow :sniper:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i got my bow all ready. i broke a limb on my hunting bow last week so the target bow will be taking its place. shooting 5 inch groups at 60 yards sure is fun  bring on the turkeys!! :beer: good luck guys

mark


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Gonna wait a couple weeks. Like the sights and sounds when the hens are a little more receptive and the toms accordingly a little more amorous. You can still see a lot of birds this time of the season, but for the next 2-3 weeks, the experience will only get better and better.


----------

